# Everest - Dunn Edwards best paint ever made!



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It's reusable! 

...


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

When I lived in California, I avoided D-E.....terrible , overpriced crap.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Their perma series was great stuff. After voc changes they just haven't figured it out. To bad cause I was hoping for better results. If the product would work the price isn't that bad.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Their perma series was great stuff. After voc changes they just haven't figured it out. To bad cause I was hoping for better results. If the product would work the price isn't that bad.


Until then _they_ should pay _you_ to use it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

That's too bad, just poor adhesion to an easy surface. It says "ultra premium" on that flyer but its no "ultra premium plus" from Behr:whistling2:.

I liked the perma as well. When I tested products for SW for a time, it was the best enamel that would hide and lay down across the board. I have not used much of their stuff since starting contracting.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would rather use Ultra Premium Plus. Im so glad I used this on a simple lil repaint. If this was on my larger scale commercial projects id be mad as hell. Since this issue I have heard of 3 other problems. One being a large commercial project. Sounds like Dunn Edwards is not giving them any support.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> It's reusable!
> 
> ...


Your looking at all wrong! this stuff is D'a Bomb! need a new paint scheem easy just peel and you have a clean new surface to paint! you will impress your costomers. You will have other paint contractors talking about you. Your name in the paint world will be infomous! So go on use it!


----------



## Andrew LB (Sep 3, 2013)

I've used Dunn Edwards for years and never had any issues like that. And why does it look like it's the paint underneath it that's actually peeling? If it were what was just applied, the back of the peel would be the same color as the front, but it's lighter like the the surface that's being painted over.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Andrew LB said:


> I've used Dunn Edwards for years and never had any issues like that. And why does it look like it's the paint underneath it that's actually peeling? If it were what was just applied, the back of the peel would be the same color as the front, but it's lighter like the the surface that's being painted over.


Ok, lets take a lookie 
Here as you see in the black circle you will see the undercoat is a lot lighter than the peeling underayer of the top coat


Here where the yellow and red arrow that is pointing to the white. You see that is Everest semi gloss (same product as the tan color). This is the over lap from trimming the doors prior to painting the walls.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would also love to discuss how Dunn Edwards has (as of late) been experiencing with the lower qualities of resins to lower the cost. As, other manufacturers our going to higher quality resins. But im to tired and need to hit the sack.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I would also love to discuss how Dunn Edwards has (as of late) been experiencing with the lower qualities of resins to lower the cost. As, other manufacturers our going to higher quality resins. But im to tired and need to hit the sack.


Since you originally posted this info about Dunn Edwards Everest I have shied away from using Dunn edwards all together. Several years ago DE was all I used. I agree about the perma sheen, It stuck so good that you couldn't even hardly get it off of your hands.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You shoulda took the time to prep. Lesson learned. Sorry bro!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> You shoulda took the time to prep. Lesson learned. Sorry bro!


TJ, what is your experience with DE?

Its been a known issue with dunns, im just fortunate that it was a small project. There is another pc that had a issue with a 30 plus condo repaint Everest failure. Worse is dunns is not supporting the pcs. Its a bad deal! in fact I was more frustrated that it took 2 weeks for anyone to respond. At that point I has fixed the issue and moved on. 

8 weeks ago as I stood in my BM dealer waiting for my paint, 3 pc's that were loyal de painters walked in frustrated with DE issues, one had the same issue as mine, others were coverage issues.

In looking into this issue I would ask other suppliers if they had other pc have issues, most said yes they heard of the problem. 

While in the Sherwin Williams Contractors conference, in the room with 20 or so local pcs. It came up aswell. This is not just my issue. 

Oddly if you buy their cheap paint, it is better than the best paint they ever made.

Thanks for inquiring about it TJ so I can elaborate about the poor adhesion and coverage issues Dunn Edwards is having. 

I also forgot to mention, we experienced the poor coverage with a white base, not covering in 3 coats.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I have had the pleasure of never using the stuff. 

The company name even sounds suspicious!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I have had the pleasure of never using the stuff.
> 
> The company name even sounds suspicious!


Done-Edwards!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

DE is by far is the paint store that sends out the most volume of any other paint stores around here, including SW and BM. My guess is the pricing. Plus it's hard to beat their sales on sundries and stuff, 4 rolls of orange tape for under 10 bucks, plastic, custom stucco patch and a million other items. The store caters to the guys that are more interested in quantity then quality.

But Gabe nailed it, it was the bomb many years ago. I'm just not sure what really happened. Maybe all the costs that it takes to move their plants from California to Arizona, the voc new rules. I dunno.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Whatever the reason I am truly bummed. Not just the failure but the lack of concern and a sence of urgency.
Their best bet is just sell to the highest bidder.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

yep DE was a great regional paint. till California fasist Enviromentals did the zero VOC. some companies have not been able to adjust. I know my regional paint I like to use has said nope to California and will not ship there nor open a store there.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Whatever the reason I am truly bummed. Not just the failure but the lack of concern and a sence of urgency.
> Their best bet is just sell to the highest bidder.


maybe they will scrap the crap and go to what has been working?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I had a salesrep call me after I bought a couple of gallons. It was a big hassle just to open a cash account. He has never called me back to discuss pricing or that the account was opened. Pretty crappy IMHO. I used the Spartasheen and it was fine, no problems. Two coats over bare drywall in a small kitchen remodel. I am always a little leary of new products especially superdupper best of the best type. Frazee had an issue with some interior product years back, no one bought it as it was comparable to Lo-glo and everyone had good pricing on it already. The regional players cater to the applicator and not the HO's, so these type of products do not sell well.


----------

